# Expat meetings



## RoyD (May 6, 2008)

Hi

My wife(Swedish) and I(American) just moved to Alicante city Spain from Montevideo, Uruguay. Montevideo has an active English speaking expat community with two or three meetings a week from a couple of different groups. Age range from 18 to 70+. So far I have not found any English speaking expat groups in the city. Does anyone out there know of any? If not are there any American/Canadian/English/Australian/ New Zeland expats who would like to meet for coffee or a drink? We lived in San Francisco, CA for a few decades before retiring and moving to Uruguay. Our interests in no particular order are food, wine, exercise, reading(my wife is a fan of English history), music taste is eclectic from rock to opera and ballet. Of course we love meeting new people. Would like to meet English speakers(including those not from Anglo countries) for coffee or drinks.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry Roy, I am 900 miles to the south west, way out in the Atlantic, and the bus service is awful


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

RoyD said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife(Swedish) and I(American) just moved to Alicante city Spain from Montevideo, Uruguay. Montevideo has an active English speaking expat community with two or three meetings a week from a couple of different groups. Age range from 18 to 70+. So far I have not found any English speaking expat groups in the city. Does anyone out there know of any? If not are there any American/Canadian/English/Australian/ New Zeland expats who would like to meet for coffee or a drink? We lived in San Francisco, CA for a few decades before retiring and moving to Uruguay. Our interests in no particular order are food, wine, exercise, reading(my wife is a fan of English history), music taste is eclectic from rock to opera and ballet. Of course we love meeting new people. Would like to meet English speakers(including those not from Anglo countries) for coffee or drinks.


There is the *English speaking club El Campello*

This is about 10km north of Alicante and is easy to get to by road or tram


----------

